# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Φούρνος & Εστία > [Korting] Προβλημα σε κεραμικη εστία

## kasikis

Παιδιά εχω πρόβλημα μία εντοιχισμένη εστία μάρκασ korting (model:ku7850E )αυτό το μοντέλο το πήρα από την πόρτα μπροστά στο φούρνο. Το θέμα μου με την εστία είναι ότι δεν παίζει το ένα μάτι. Το μπουτόν μπροστά στον φούρνο είναι από αυτά που τα πατάς και βγαίνουν προς τα εξω , ενώ όταν το γυρίσεις έχει και φωτεινή ένδειξη. Το συγκεκιμένο λειτουργεί όπως τα υπολοιπα (αναβει) αλλά η εστία όχι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλύτερα να ελεγχθεί από ειδικό (αν δεν είσαι έμπειρος ) 
σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις ελέγχεις οπτικά για τίποτα εμφανή σημάδια στον συγκεκριμένο διακόπτη που χειρίζεσαι για τυχόν καψίματα / καμμένα καλώδια / αν τροφοδοτείται πράγματι η εστία από αυτά τα καλώδια που έρχονται από τον διακόπτη / και αν ναι εξετάζουμε ωμικά και την εστία. Με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις αν η εστία ελέγχεται από θερμοστάτη ένα "κουμπί" στο κέντρο της εστίας (οπότε εξετάζουμε και αυτόν τον θερμοστάτη)

----------


## kasikis

Πέτρο ευχαριστώ για την απαάντηση. Τελικά ελέγχοντας την κουζίνα , είδα ότι στέλνει ρεύμα στο μάτι ανοίγοντας τον διακόπτη αλλά το μάτι δεν δουλεύει. Μετά τσέκαρα το μάτι μόνο του και είναι κομμένη η αντίσταση. Πάω για μάτι από ότι κατάλαβες , θα δούμε τώρα τι κοστούμι είναι αυτό το ανταλλακτικό.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Εδώ πάρε μια γεύση για "κοστούμι" . ανάλογα την διάμετρο της εστίας τα Watt 
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.p...je7cro9gddkto0

http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...d=98&m=480&l=1

Συνήθως η επαφή 2 στα περισσότερα μάτια είναι ο ουδέτερος (επιστροφή ) και οι επαφές 1 - 3 - 4 ο διαμοιρασμός των φάσεων/έντασης εστίας από τον διακόπτη .
Ελέγχεις με πολύμετρο από στάνταρ την επαφή 2 που είναι η επιστροφή (γενικός) με κάθε μία από τις άλλες επαφές 2 με 1 .... 2 με 3 ... 2 με 4 για να σιγουρευτείς ότι πράγματι δεν είναι κομμένη μια από αυτές και απλά να είναι από διακοπή από τον διακόπτη στην επαφή του ουδέτερου.... οπότε δεν θα λειτουργήσει καμία αντίσταση από τις 3 του διαμοιρασμού.

Η αντιστάσεις στην εστία έχουν και λειτουργούν περίπου ως εξής 

π.χ. η 2 επαφή με την 4 π.χ. αν είναι τάδε ΩΜ και σύμφωνα με τον τύπο W= U2 / R ...π.χ. μετρήσαμε 50 ωμ έχουμε 220V X220V (δια)/ 50Ωμ = 48400 / 50 = 968 W (στο σημείο για επαφές 2 και 4.

Στην επαφή (παρομοίως με επάνω) π.χ. 2 με 3 . Μπορεί να βρούμε 200W 
Και στην επαφή 2 με 1 . Να βρούμε 400W


Ο διακόπτης (Στην επιλογή του κουμπιού 1) όταν δώσει ρεύμα στις επαφές 2 με 3 ... το μάτι θα ξεκινήσει με την μια από τις 3 αντιστάσεις και θα έχει ισχύ 200W χαμηλότερη ισχύ.

Όταν γυρίσουμε τον διακόπτη στην επιλογή 2 . Ο διακόπτης θα δώσει ρεύμα στις επαφές 2 και 1 . τότε θα δουλέψει πάλι μια από τις 3 αντιστάσεις αλλά εκείνη που είναι για 400W αυτήν την φορά . από ότι ήταν πριν στα 200W

Ούτω καθ εξής ... μέχρι που ο διακόπτης δίνει ρεύμα και σε περισσότερες από μια αντιστάσεις και γίνεται "μίξη " ... π.χ. η 400W μαζί με την 968W . οπότε έχουμε σύνολο έντασης εστίας 400+968 = 1.400W
Και πάει λέγοντας


χωρίς τίτλο.JPG

Ωχ!! μου διέφυγε τελείως ότι αναφερόσουν σε κεραμική εστία !! ισχύουν τα παραπάνω μερικώς! Και ίσως να μπορείς να φτιάξεις την ίδια εστία αν φαίνεται οπτικός που έσπασε η αντίσταση επειδή αυτές δεν είναι "κλειστές" όπως τις παλιές εστίες

----------


## makap

Ξεθάβω αυτό το θέμα μιας και διαπιστώνω ότι έχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα με το διακόπτη της μιας εστίας στην κεραμική κουζίνα Korting KHC693N W που είχα αγοράσει πριν 8 χρόνια.

Ανοίγω το διακόπτη της εμπρόσθιας αριστερής εστίας και, ενώ ανάβει η ένδειξη του ρεύματος, η εστία δεν θερμαίνεται.
Πρέπει να ελέγξω και εγώ την αντίσταση της εστίας;
Γνωρίζετε πως αφαιρείται το τζάμι που καλύπτει τις εστίες;

----------


## tipos

Η κουζινα ειναι ελευθερη και οχι εντηχιζομενη.Συνηθως οι ελευθερες κουζινες εχουν 2 βιδες στο πλαι και μπροστα τις οποιες αν τις βγαλεις μετα ανασηκωνεις το τζαμι μαζι με τις εστιες, οπως ανοιγεις το καπο ενος αυτοκινητου,μεχρι ενα σημειο για να μην ξηλωθουν τα καλωδια των εστιων.Ειδα οτι η μπροστα αριστερα εστια ειναι διπλη σωστα?Αν ειναι ετσι και δεν αναβει ουτε το εσωτερικο αλλα ουτε και το εξωτερικο ματι τοτε οι περισοτερες πιθανοτητες ειναι να φταιει ο διακοπτης και οχι η εστια.Για να κανεις διαγνωση θα πρεπει να εχεις βασικες γνωσεις πανω στις μετρησεις και πολυμετρο.Τα διαθετης αυτα?

----------


## makap

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Η κουζίνα είναι όπως την περιγράφεις, με τη διαφορά ότι το ενδεικτικό led που έγραψα ότι ανάβει είναι αυτό ανάμεσα στους διακόπτες και όχι πάνω στο τζάμι.
Η εστία είναι η διπλή και δεν ανάβει κανένα μάτι.
Χειρίζομαι το πολύμετρο και βασικές γνώσεις και αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω το τζάμι.

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορεί να φταίει και ο θερμοστάτης που είναι ενσωματωμένος στην εστία.

----------


## tipos

> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
> 
> Η κουζίνα είναι όπως την περιγράφεις, με τη διαφορά ότι το ενδεικτικό led που έγραψα ότι ανάβει είναι αυτό ανάμεσα στους διακόπτες και όχι πάνω στο τζάμι.
> Η εστία είναι η διπλή και δεν ανάβει κανένα μάτι.
> Χειρίζομαι το πολύμετρο και βασικές γνώσεις και αύριο θα προσπαθήσω να βγάλω το τζάμι.


Αναβεις την εστια στο φουλ μαζι με την επιλογη για να αναψει ολοκληρη η  εστια και μετρας αν εχει ταση 220v στις επαφες του διακοπτη μεταξη 2-4  και 2-4a.Αν εχεις ταση σωστη τοτε το προβλημα ειναι στην εστια η στην  καλωδιωση,αν δεν εχεις ταση το προβλημα ειναι στον διακοπτη.Οι επαφες του  διακοπτη ειναι οι εξης
P1 ΚΑΙ P2 ειναι τροφοδοσια 220v στον διακοπτη
Η επαφη 2 ειναι το γενικο της εστιας
Η επαφη 4 δινει ρευμα στη μιση εστια και η επαφη 4a δινει στην αλλη μιση
Οι επαφες S αφορουν το ανδεικτικο λαμπακι του καντραν και η συνδεσμολογια τους διαφερει απο κουζινα σε κουζινα

----------


## makap

Προσπάθησα χθες να ξεβιδώσω την κεραμική πλάκα με τις εστίες (έχει 4 βίδες στα πλαινά και χρειάζεται να λύσεις μόνο τις δύο μπροστινές για να σηκωθεί η πλάκα και να την στηρίξεις με κάποιο τρόπο). Βλέποντας τα πολλά καλώδια και μη μπορώντας να δω τους αριθμούς των επαφών, αποφάσισα να μην μπλέξω και να καλέσω τεχνικό.
Δυστυχώς, επέλεξα γνωστή εταιρεία που βρίσκεται κοντά μου, ελπίζοντας να έρθει γρήγορα και στη συζήτηση πέτυχα να μειώσω την επίσκεψη από 29€ σε 24€, ζητώντας να έχει μαζί του τα πιθανά ανταλλακτικά, για να φτιάξουμε την κουζίνα. Ήρθε σήμερα, για μισή ώρα, βρήκε γρήγορα ότι φταίει ο διακόπτης και ζήτησε επιπλέον 29€ για εργασία (!!!) και 35€ για το διακόπτη (!!!), σύνολο 88€ (!!!). Παρά την αντίδρασή μου, η γυναίκα επέμενε να φτιαχτεί η κουζίνα και δέχτηκα να προχωρήσει, αφού διαμαρτυρήθηκα για τη διπλή χρέωση εργασίας και το κόστος του διακόπτη που ο Κουρλαμπάς τον έχει 13,90€. Απάντησε ότι οι εταιρείες έχουν λειτουργικά έξοδα και αφενός έτσι χρεώνουν την εργασία αφετέρου βάζουν καπέλο στα ανταλλακτικά.
Σε 5' είχε τελειώσει, ο διακόπτης διπλής εστίας είναι ο 50.55021.120 και δεν είδα τον αριθμό αυτού που έβαλε αλλά υποθέτω ότι είναι ο 50.55021.100 αφού μόνον αυτόν βρήκα στα μαγαζιά με ανταλλακτικά. Τώρα πια ξέρω να αλλάξω διακόπτη, στην περίπτωση που ξανασυμβεί και με τη βοήθεια των καλών συμφορουμιτών.

Συμπέρασμα: Ποτέ πια σε εταιρεία αυτού του τύπου αλλά, στην περίπτωση που δεν μπορείς να διορθώσεις τη βλάβη μόνος σου, καλείς τεχνικό που να νογάει και μετά από συμφωνία.

----------


## Panoss

Μάκη, είσαι *Φιλοθέη*, καλείς *εταιρεία* (όχι τον μαστρο-Μήτσο, χωρίς να σημαίνει ότι ο μαστρο Μήτσος είναι κατώτερος σε γνώσεις από την "εταιρεία". Αλλά ο μαστρο μήτσος έχει λιγότερα λειτουργικά έξοδα, π.χ δεν έχει μάρκετινγκ που να σε πείθει να τον καλέσεις, δεν έχει υπαλλήλους), και σε χρεώνουν *ΜΟΝΟ* 88€ και διαμαρτύρεσαι;

----------


## makap

Ομολογώ ότι με εκπλήσσει το σχόλιό σου, σε δύο συγκεκριμένα σημεία, 1) στο δήμο που βρίσκεται το σπίτι των 65 ετών και 2) στο ποσό που πλήρωσα.

Δηλαδή, κατά τη γνώμη σου, επειδή στο σπίτι, του κληρονόμησε η γυναίκα μου και βρίσκεται το συγκεκριμένο δήμο, πρέπει να ισχύουν διαφορετικοί τιμοκατάλογοι αμοιβής εργασίας κλπ οποιουδήποτε τεχνίτη, σε σχέση με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα; 
Πολύ περισσότερο, όταν το συνδυάζεις με το ποσό που μου ζήτησε η εταιρεία, μέσω του τεχνικού της, και πλήρωσα. Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι, επειδή το σπίτι των 65 ετών βρίσκεται στη Φιλοθέη, δικαιολογημένα ζήτησε το ποσό των 88€ (με διπλή χρέωση εργασίας και φοβερό καπέλο στην αξία του διακόπτη);

Λυπάμαι, αλλά οι σκέψεις και τα επιχειρήματά σου είναι τελείως εκτός πραγματικότητας.

----------


## Panoss

> επειδή στο σπίτι, του κληρονόμησε η γυναίκα μου και βρίσκεται το συγκεκριμένο δήμο, πρέπει να ισχύουν διαφορετικοί τιμοκατάλογοι αμοιβής εργασίας κλπ οποιουδήποτε τεχνίτη, σε σχέση με την υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα;


Αυτό γίνεται κατά κανόνα στις υπηρεσίες, άτυπα φυσικά.
Εμένα μου έκανε εντύπωση που σε χρέωσαν, ας πούμε, "λίγα για Φιλοθέη".






> Δηλαδή θεωρείς ότι, επειδή το σπίτι των 65 ετών βρίσκεται στη Φιλοθέη, δικαιολογημένα ζήτησε το ποσό των 88€ (με διπλή χρέωση εργασίας και φοβερό καπέλο στην αξία του διακόπτη);
> 
> Λυπάμαι, αλλά οι σκέψεις και τα επιχειρήματά σου είναι τελείως εκτός πραγματικότητας.


Δεν τους διακαιολογώ, απλά σου αναφέρω ποια είναι η πρακτική τους.
Και σύμφωνα με την πρακτική τους, τα 88€ είναι λίγα.

----------

